# I need a new scope! What should I buy?



## Phillip Thurmond (Nov 11, 2004)

I need a new scope for my son's 270 and I was wondering what I should purchase.  I don't want to spend an arm and a leg but I do want a good scope tha gathers in light in low light conditions.  What works for you?  Where did you get it and how much should I expect to spend?  Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 11, 2004)

less than $300 Leupold VXII 3x9x40 or 50.   More than $300 less than $500 Leupold VXIII in same variables.

Jim


----------



## HayBurner (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a Nikon buckmaster that i'am happy with. I think it was under $300.00


----------



## short stop (Nov 12, 2004)

D2D IS ON THE MAP ------REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YA PAY FOR  .Personally I  only own 2 diff  kinds of scopes on a bunch a guns  NIKON @LEUPOLD. Remember those mts  too. ALL MY GUNS HAVE  LEUPOLD SCOPE MTS . They arent cheap but you wont be sighting your gun in every time it gets a good bump . IMO --  short stop


----------



## Scouter (Nov 12, 2004)

*Simmons is the scope for me*

Replaced a Redfiled that expired with a Simmons Aetec 2.8 x 10 x 40.  Clear and acurate.  found mine at Walmart on clearence for $110


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 12, 2004)

Leupold all the way..unless your going on a plains hunt 3-9X50 is all you need..sometimes you can find the glossy finishes a bit cheaper than the matte and then tape em up to reduce glare...if your rifle doesn't have to be pretty..Natchez shooters supply is a good source...


----------



## PWalls (Nov 12, 2004)

Definately go with the Leupold Scopes and Mounts. Bought mine with the mounts, told the guy what gun they were for, put the scope on the gun and was within 1/4" up/down on the first shot. Sighting in was exceptionally easy.

Also recommend at least a 40mm, but would suggest a 50mm just for the better light gathering capability.


----------



## Label Dawg (Nov 12, 2004)

I have 2 Burris scopes and I love them.
Made in the USA....you will not go wrong w/a Burris


----------



## Good Boy (Nov 12, 2004)

Check out ebay for some good deals on scopes- nikon monarchs, weaver grand slams, burris signature, and leupold II &III's can all be found.  Some are even brand new.  The used ones I've bought have all been sold as advertised and most just have slight ring marks.  Plus, if you do get a bad leupold, the leupold factory will fix it for you since their scopes are covered no matter how many owners they have been through.
I have purchased the following used scopes on ebay and been happy with each of them:
Nikon Monarch 3-9x40 gloss    ($205)
Burris Signature 3-9x42 matte ($212)
Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40 matte w/ballistic plex, brand new ($170)
Yeah, ebay is more time consuming than just buying at a store, but it is well worth it when it comes to saving money and finding some good deals.
 I agree with short stop: Get leupold or burris rings and mounts.
Just my $.02 worth.  Good Luck.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 14, 2004)

I have bought a scope or two online at great savings too.  I got a nice Leupold Vari-X III for a good price as well as a Burris Signature.  I am pleased with both and both were better than described.  I can also vouch for Burris Rings.  I love the quick detach Z-Rings.  I like them better than the Leupold QR rings and they are a littel cheaper.  Both are great though.  You might also look at used scopes at gun shops.  I got a great deal on a Weaver 6-24 that I use on a .243 for targets and hopefully hunting soon.


----------

